# Automatic/computerized rhinestone setters



## Bling-tastic! (Aug 7, 2010)

I am new to the rhinestone t-shirt business. I have been looking for a rhinestone setter. So far the only ones I have found are the CAMS 1V-2P and CAMS 1V-6P and they are rather on the exspenive side. Are there any other machines out there aside from the single setter tools like the bedazzler?


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you have to have a setter? Most of us are doing rhinestones by making template with vinyl cutters, brushing the stones in, picking the stones up with heat transfer tape and applying the finished design to a variety of soft goods. Much, much, much cheaper than a setter.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Ioline has one that is a little less expensive than CAMS.


----------

